# S. B. Goff Oil Liniment NJ



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello All, just picked this little gem up. It was really dirty when I first found it but it seemed to stand out. Since it's a Camden bottle I got it, Camden being our sad sister city. Anyone Jersey folks recognize this druggist, S. B. Goff, or have a date range for this bottle? Did a short search but nothing came up. Thanks. ---Joe


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

Face.


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

Side.


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

top.


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

Bottom.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Goff was a prolific distributor of medical products during the turn of the century. I have one of his more common cough syrups.

 Here's a bit from the Smithsonian, on the package of his "Magic Oil Liniment":;

 "For rheumatism, neuralgia, toothache, earache, stiffness in the joints,  weakness in the side or back, sprains, bruises, sore throat, catarrh,  diarrhea, dysentery, cholera morbus, piles, frosted feet, felons, corns,  chapped or cracked hands, fresh cuts, old sores, pimples on the face.   In horses, it cures scratches, old sores, galls, sprains, stiff limbs,  splint, cholic, gravel, thrush"


 Here's a lawsuit against them by the Department of Agriculture for misbranding their products after the Pure Food & Drug Act;

 "On November 19. 1915, the United States attorney for the District of New  Jersey, acting upon a report by the Secretary of Agriculture, filed in  the District Court of the United States for said district an information  against the S. B. Goff & Sons Co., a corporation, of Camden, N.  J., alleging shipment by said company, in violation of the Food and  Drugs Act, as amended: (1) On or about November 23, 1912, from the State  of New Jersey into the State of New York, of a quantity of "Goff's  Cough Syrup" which was misbranded. The article was labeled: (On carton)  "Goff's Cough Syrup. Alcohol 10 per cent. This concentrated remedy is  made from herbs and roots. Free from all opiates. Promptly and  positively loosens phlegm, relieves coughing, tickling, hoarseness,  distressing colds, whooping cough, asthma, prevents bronchitis,  pneumonia. It immediately relieves croup. Price 25 cents. S. B. Goff & Sons Co., Sole Proprietors and Manufacturers, Camden, N. J., U. S. A. S. B. Goff's Family Medicines, Camden, N. J. Established 1872. Be sure to read the inclosed folder. Made of herbs. In use since 1872."


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks kwalker. -Joe


----------



## kwalker (Sep 2, 2011)

No problem, if anything I'd date your bottle from the late 1870s to early 1900s. I think the normal Oil Liniment was changed over to Magic Oil Liniment around 1900 so I think it'd be safe to say around that time frame.


----------

